# Calvin's Works



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

I am interested in compiling a complete list of everything that John Calvin produced by himself or with others or signed or to which he gave his stamp of approval. 

The Complete Works of John Calvin are said to be found here, which include, besides his famous _Institutes of the Christian Religion_, his _Treatise on Relics_, the Genevan Catechism, _One Hundred Aphorisms_, Commentary on the Bible (minus certain books), Sermons, Tracts and Letters, etc. 

I know that he also co-authored the Gallican (French) Confession of 1559 and the Genevan Confession of 1536, and signed the Variata (Revised Augsburg Confession, c. 1540). 

He also published the 1539 Strasbourg Psalter and wrote the preface to the 1564 Genevan Psalter. 

He also helped to some extent with a revision of the Anglican Book of Common Prayer, and I believe helped in the creation of the Genevan Book of Order.

If there are any details or corrections that should be noted concerning the above or additional works, I would be grateful for any contributions.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't see any sermons on that site!

You are just looking for all his stuff in English?

I think the _Corpus Reformatum_ (sp? OK, I'm no Latin geek!) is supposed to contain most of his writings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I didn't see any sermons on that site!



You're right, Bruce. They are not reproduced, but they are listed at that site here. So "complete works" (accessible) on that site is a misnomer.



> You are just looking for all his stuff in English?



I have his _Institutes_ in French. I'm interested in listing anything he produced in whatever language. 



> I think the _Corpus Reformatum_ (sp? OK, I'm no Latin geek!) is supposed to contain most of his writings.



Thanks for this tip (although I dunno Latin). 



> _Corpus Reformatorum_ is the standard Latin edition of Philip Melanchthon, Ulrich Zwingli, and John Calvin's works. The Calvin portion was published between 1863 and 1900 in 59 volumes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention his _Commentary on Seneca_, which I think is an important and oft-neglected work.

Also, in my 1536 Battles edition of the _Institutes_, there is a poem written by John Calvin (albeit compiled from his _Reply to Sadoleto_ and his 1555 Commentary on the Psalms, which describes his own conversion. I've always been intrigued by that. It's where he said,



> [My mind which, despite my youth,
> Had been too hardened in such matters,]
> Now was readied for serious attention.
> [By a sudden conversion
> ...



[Edited on 12-10-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

It's also worth mentioning Calvin's Last Will and Testament.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > I think the _Corpus Reformatum_ (sp? OK, I'm no Latin geek!) is supposed to contain most of his writings.
> ...



I. Calvinum scribentem in Latine amo!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 10, 2005)

Speaking of Calvin...his 22 volume set of commentaries is on sale at Cumberland Valley Bible Book Store for $139.00.
I wish I could spare the dough.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Speaking of Calvin...his 22 volume set of commentaries is on sale at Cumberland Valley Bible Book Store for $139.00.
> I wish I could spare the dough.



Here is some help:

Calvin's Commentaries Online


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 10, 2005)

Come Out from Among Them, Anti-Nicodemite Writings of John Calvin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Come Out from Among Them, Anti-Nicodemite Writings of John Calvin



That's a good one!

I also have _The Necessity of Reforming the Church_ and _Concerning Scandals_ by Calvin.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 10, 2005)

_Concerning the Eternal Predestination of God_ is a really good work.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 10, 2005)

_Sermons on 2nd Samuel,_ Banner of Truth

_Sermons on Micah,_ Presbyterian & Reformed

_Sermons on the Decalog,_ (Deut. 5), Eerdmans

[Edited on 12-10-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Banner of Truth edition of his _Sermons on Deuteronomy_. I would love to get the Calvin's Sermons collection from Old Paths Publications.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

I gather that Calvin co-authored the 1549 _Consensus Tigurinus_ (Consensus of Zurich). Did he also sign or approve of the 1536 Wittenberg Concord?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I gather that Calvin co-authored the 1549 _Consensus Tigurinus_ (Consensus of Zurich). Did he also sign or approve of the 1536 Wittenberg Concord?



Richard Pot, _Calvin and Ecumenicity: The Genevan Reformer's Attempts At Unification_:



> Consequently Calvin objected to the manner in which Bucer had achieved a consensus with Luther in the 1536 Wittenberg Concord, since this had involved making too many concessions to Luther's position.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

John Calvin, _Sermons on the Beatitudes_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

Beveridge's translation of the Consensus Tigurinus


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

John Calvin wrote the preface to Pierre Olivetan's 1534 French New Testament. The only available English translation, to my knowledge, can be found online in _Calvin: Commentaries_ (1958) by Joseph Haroutunian.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

The Second Swiss Confession, otherwise known as the _Confessio Fidei de Eucharistia_ (1537), "bolstered what may be called the 'Zwinglian' or 'non-Lutheran' position" on the Lord's supper (Richard Gamble, _Sacramental Continuity among Reformed Refugees: Peter Martyr Vermigli and John Calvin_, in _Peter Martyr Vermigli and the European Reformations: Semper Reformanda_, p. 100, by Frank A. James) was signed by John Calvin, Martin Bucer and Wolfgang Capito (Joel Beeke, _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_, p. 4). An English translation of this document may be found in _Calvin: Theological Treatises_ (1954) by J.K.S. Reid.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 5, 2007)

Anybody know where I could find Calvin's sermons on Timothy in English?


----------



## crhoades (Mar 5, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Anybody know where I could find Calvin's sermons on Timothy in English?


http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&y=0&kn=calvin&tn=sermons+timothy+titus&x=0

60 bucks is the cheapest. They are great. It is a fascimile so I hope you're good at translating f's to s's!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Anybody know where I could find Calvin's sermons on Timothy in English?



Amazon has them here ($49.95). 

Portions are found online as noted below:

1 Tim. 2.3-5

1 Tim. 2.4

1 Tim. 2.9-11

1 Tim. 2.13-15

1 Tim. 3.16

2 Tim. 1.8-9

2 Tim. 1.9-10

2 Tim. 2.16-18


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 5, 2007)

This is the kind of thing that makes me cringe when I think about it. The two listings in the link were $60, and *$214* respectively!

*How much M O N E Y would it take to replace my library?*

I could not do it, probably not for twice the cash I've spent building it. Assuming I got my dad's when he retired (which would be substantial replacement), that would have to do.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 6, 2007)

Calvin's works are available on CD (excellent for easy reference and search). see http://www.ageslibrary.com/ages_calvin_collection_1.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Second Swiss Confession, otherwise known as the _Confessio Fidei de Eucharistia_ (1537), "bolstered what may be called the 'Zwinglian' or 'non-Lutheran' position" on the Lord's supper (Richard Gamble, _Sacramental Continuity among Reformed Refugees: Peter Martyr Vermigli and John Calvin_, in _Peter Martyr Vermigli and the European Reformations: Semper Reformanda_, p. 100, by Frank A. James) was signed by John Calvin, Martin Bucer and Wolfgang Capito (Joel Beeke, _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_, p. 4). An English translation of this document may be found in _Calvin: Theological Treatises_ (1954) by J.K.S. Reid.



_Calvin: Theological Treatises_ by J.K.S. Reid is available for online reading (but not downloading) here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> John Calvin, _Sermons on the Beatitudes_



Here is a book review.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

_The Bondage and Liberation of the Will: A Defence of the Orthodox Doctrine of Human Choice against Pighius_

_Calvin's Ecclesiastical Advice_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I forgot to mention his _Commentary on Seneca_, which I think is an important and oft-neglected work.
> 
> [Edited on 12-10-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Calvin's commentary on Seneca (English translation) is available here.


----------

